# Any LGBTQ members?



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

_*I don't believe this directly breaks any rules, but can understand if it could cause controversy and I can take this down if that is the case*_

Just wondering if any of you tortoise owners fit into the LGBTQ(and all the other letters that cover anyone and everyone) community. No one has to specify if you don't want to , I'm just curious if anyone else here is. I'm part of a forum specifically for LGBTQ people, but i'm just wondering about you guys? Since I spend a lot of my time here too.

I'm comfortable sharing. I'm lesbian, out for years now, and in the past year discovered genderfluid is such a thing and that's how I identify (favor the masculine side but like my female body as is). 

So feel free to share!

_*again sorry if this is controversial, I don't consider it so but understand all sides*_


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it would be no different that if a member put up a thread asking if there were any Catholics on the Forum (not equating it with a religion, just sayin')

It depends upon where the thread goes. If it stays reasonable, polite and non-controversial, in my opinion, it can stay. But I am just one mod of several.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't see why you would need to ask this ?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't even know what "LGBTQ" is? What is it?


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

This member is asking for anyone who is homosexual or lesbian to say so here. I do not see the comparison to religion and sexual orientation as the same at all.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 8, 2014)

ascott said:


> This member is asking for anyone who is homosexual or lesbian to say so here. I do not see the comparison to religion and sexual orientation as the same at all.



I think Yvonne was meaning as something people identify themselves by. Black, white, gay, straight, male, female, catholic, jewish, cat person, dog person, tortoise person...these are just groups people identify with.


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

ascott said:


> I don't see why you would need to ask this ?



Just curiosity. No more, no less.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

No need to defend Yvonne, I adore her. I did not aim any point at Yvonne, just simply offered by opinion  I personally see this thread going wrong....quickly. Also, I do not see any benefit from it either.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I think Yvonne was meaning as something people identify themselves by. Black, white, gay, straight, male, female, catholic, jewish, cat person, dog person, tortoise person...these are just groups people identify with.



Thank you! Afterall, I DID say "...not equating it with religion..."


----------



## Saleama (Jul 8, 2014)

ascott said:


> I don't see why you would need to ask this ?


 ? While I do not identify in any way to the LGBT community and I am a practicing conservative with a moderate lean towards the left socially, I can fully understand why this person is asking this here. Similar interests in tortoises and turtles draw us to this and other tortoise and turtle activities. One's natural inclination would be to see if there are other people who share more than an interest in torts and turtles. For instance, I am very interested in finding out if there are single ladies around my age that are interested in them. I am also quite interested in finding out if there is a community of folks with my same interests in my area. WHAT those interests are varies and anyone should be comfortable asking if like minded people are available on this forum.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2014)

I think the OP did the correct thing in asking if it was ok. We have rules, and while it hasn't specifically been mentioned about gays, etc. these type threads DO get rather heated and arguments ensue.


----------



## Saleama (Jul 8, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I don't even know what "LGBTQ" is? What is it?


 Lesbian/Gay/Bisexual/Transgender (Q???) Have no idea what the Q is for. This is the first I have seen it.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

Have a good day all....peace out


----------



## Saleama (Jul 8, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think the OP did the correct thing in asking if it was ok. We have rules, and while it hasn't specifically been mentioned about gays, etc. these type threads DO get rather heated and arguments ensue.


 They can get rather one sided quickly but I see no difference between this topic and ones asking if there are any other deaf people, or Sulcata owners, who are you or any other people who live in Denmark. Sure, the location ones lead to geo-specific care, but most of them are simply "Hey! I live in Dallas. Who else lives in Dallas?" type threads.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

"Q" represent the word queer......in all text definitions that is the defined meaning.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 8, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Lesbian/Gay/Bisexual/Transgender (Q???) Have no idea what the Q is for. This is the first I have seen it.


"Q" is for "questioning", I google it. Just another label to divide people in my opinion. No matter who gave the label.


----------



## ascott (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay so I know I said I was leaving, now I really am. Yvonne, this thread is going to go into spiral mode rapidly....


----------



## Saleama (Jul 8, 2014)

Maverick said:


> "Q" is for "questioning", I google it. Just another label to divide people in my opinion. No matter who gave the label.


 Thanks for the clarification. Much better than the first offering.


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think it would be no different that if a member put up a thread asking if there were any Catholics on the Forum (not equating it with a religion, just sayin')
> 
> It depends upon where the thread goes. If it stays reasonable, polite and non-controversial, in my opinion, it can stay. But I am just one mod of several.


 
See to me its hard since people asking any (pic any religion) out there wouldn't offend me at all, but I have a hugely open mind. And yeah while its not religion it can be just as controversial so I know what you mean comparing them.

Any hint of someone being offended or arguments starting I was going to take it down myself if someone didn't beat me to it. just curiosity really.


Yvonne G said:


> I think the OP did the correct thing in asking if it was ok. We have rules, and while it hasn't specifically been mentioned about gays, etc. these type threads DO get rather heated and arguments ensue.


 And I know it is possible that can happen and it can spiral in a way I never intended but my curiosity got the best of me on this one and I'm completely ok with deleting the thread if things go out of control, or having the thread deleted. 

My original intention was that we all like tortoises and turtles so I wonder if some of us share other things. This is similar to other forums when I ask if anyone has torts, and that's how I mean it to be asked. @Saleama put it perfectly in words I couldn't come up with earlier.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

I look forward to the day when there is no separate community of LGBTQ. I hope one day that we don't need gay pride or LGBTQ allies. I hope for universal acceptance. Human beings are complex and diverse creatures and I look forward to the day that all of the things that make us all different are the very things we appreciate and accept about our species. I have called myself an ally but I wish I lived in a time when there was no need for an ally of this nature, but I don't, so I stand with the LGBTQ community as an ally. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Much better than the first offering.


 Last time I was aware, since these things area always changing, the Q could stand for both Questioning and Queer, and sometime people use 2 Qs along with other letters to try to include everyone. 
I usually try to avoid labels since they really are just a way of dividing people or making them feel like less. I only ever really use labels to explain myself, I think my preferred grouping is "Pride community" over LGBTQ though since, like I mentioned before, LGBTQ is constantly used with different letters different orders to try to include everyone that it gets quite confusing. 

I took a whole college course on gender and sexuality so maybe that's why I feel like I can so causally bring this up, since we all kind of broke out of our comfort barriers in that class and had some pretty interesting enlightening conversations.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm straight but I support the LGBTQ


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I look forward to the day when there is no separate community of LGBTQ. I hope one day that we don't need gay pride or LGBTQ allies. I hope for universal acceptance. Human beings are complex and diverse creatures and I look forward to the day that all of the things that make us all different are the very things we appreciate and accept about our species. I have called myself an ally but I wish I lived in a time when there was no need for an ally of this nature, but I don't, so I stand with the LGBTQ community as an ally.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 
Well said! I feel like society is a lot more open than it used to be though. People now are gaining more tolerance. My 83 year old catholic grandmother knew I liked other females and could have cared less as long as I was happy (but she also had an ipad and played candy crush and stalked facebook, so maybe she was just super unique.) but this world is definitely changing toward that. But I feel like such groups will always exist for reasons like this forum exists, people who have things in common group together, and these groups now are more about meeting similar people and less about making changes because many changes have already been made.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 8, 2014)

Ah ok. I'm traditional and not up to speed with acronyms and the "new world" speaking. Ha. I could care less. I am a human. And totally dedicated to animals and nature. Anything involving humans or society has not much bearing of care from me. 

I Will say as a moderator. I can see this thread going very very wrong, and too aggressive in people(members) views and opinions. So I will just go ahead and state this. KEEP IT CIVIL.


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Ah ok. I'm traditional and not up to speed with acronyms and the "new world" speaking. Ha. I could care less. I am a human. And totally dedicated to animals and nature. Anything involving humans or society has not much bearing of care from me.
> 
> I Will say as a moderator. I can see this thread going very very wrong, and too aggressive in people(members) views and opinions. So I will just go ahead and state this. KEEP IT CIVIL.


 Animals and nature can be much better than society sometimes, I think society makes life harder on us, but if I had my way i'd go off an live as a wild-woman so I mean maybe i'm a bit swayed there  
As for civility, as the OP I have no interest in letting it turn into an argument or debate, and especially since its a topic that does have potential to go out of control I have no plans to counter or argue if someone starts saying anything headed down there, it does no good for the LGBTQ community or our tortoise forum community to argue and discredit people and their beliefs.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2014)

I need to ask the OP, you wanted to know who was, but this is quickly turning into a debate, let a mod know what you want this thread to be, a debate, or a who's who, sort of thing. thank you.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks like it's labeled appropriately to me "off topic chit chat". 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I need to ask the OP, you wanted to know who was, but this is quickly turning into a debate, let a mod know what you want this thread to be, a debate, or a who's who, sort of thing. thank you.


 My original intention was a who's who type of thing, but I mean its stayed pretty civil so I mean if its becoming a debate I don't really mind that, and it can be moved if that's whats best, but I don't really see it as a debate because its no is it right or wrong (yeah no lets not even get into that at all! if it goes there its lost control and should come down) or saying how people should or shouldn't live lives, its kinda just the chit chat it is. Unless I'm missing a debate point somewhere in here.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2014)

It won't be moved, just how it is moderated basically, if you want it to stay a who's who thing all comments not relating to that would be deleted from here on, if you want people to express their thoughts on it, eiher is fine, just how us mods will moderate the thread, that's all.


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

dmmj said:


> It won't be moved, just how it is moderated basically, if you want it to stay a who's who thing all comments not relating to that would be deleted from here on, if you want people to express their thoughts on it, eiher is fine, just how us mods will moderate the thread, that's all.


 Gotcha, I was confused by the off topic debates section! It can be seen as a debate, because I don't mind all the posts here, its a nice discussion so as long as people aren't personally attacking others (I'm assuming you guys sort that out no matter what) I think all of us expressing our opinions is good, its how we all learn.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 8, 2014)

smarch said:


> I took a whole college course on gender and sexuality so maybe that's why I feel like I can so causally bring this up, since we all kind of broke out of our comfort barriers in that class and had some pretty interesting enlightening conversations.



Agreed on the course thing. I feel like if you have talked about something (anything) in a critical thinking/academic setting you are more likely to view it from a less emotional level even if you disagree because it becomes more of a logical argument rather than a emotional fight. I took an Anth of Sex class and while that's not really the same thing it has made me more frank about sex (to my benefit) in most situations because its not a shameful/embarrassing thing just a regular thing  if that makes sense. And to answer you question I'm Bi, I'm currently dating and plan to stay with a guy for the foreseeable future but still technically in the club


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> Agreed on the course thing. I feel like if you have talked about something (anything) in a critical thinking/academic setting you are more likely to view it from a less emotional level even if you disagree because it becomes more of a logical argument rather than a emotional fight. I took an Anth of Sex class and while that's not really the same thing it has made me more frank about sex (to my benefit) in most situations because its not a shameful/embarrassing thing just a regular thing  if that makes sense. And to answer you question I'm Bi, I'm currently dating and plan to stay with a guy for the foreseeable future but still technically in the club


 Classes definitely make things easier, I know exactly what you mean. I mean in the beginning of the class it was really awkward for us even saying anatomical part's names! We watched some interesting videos of people unhappy with their bodies and after a little while it was just too normal and we were all dropping the f-bomb in class here and there and it wasn't weird or inappropriate. (best part was when a girl mentioned she didn't know what a dental dam was, half the class actually didn't, and a kid just casually pulled one out his backpack to pass around!? completely normal day in college lol-immature yet so mature). We spent a lot of time in class discussing how the stuff we were learning is stuff people are embarrassed by and don't talk about, and we kind of made it normal to us. 
And it doesn't just technically make you part of the club, you are  especially with being Bi you'll always be with one or the other (assuming we're dating one at a time!) so there will always be people who say it doesn't count (or goodness forbid "theres no such thing as bi") but it does because you still have interest, and emotionally the right person's a guy (I assume that from you saying you're with him for the foreseeable future that he's "the one"?)


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2014)

I know people who are gay. I work with people who are gay. I have friends who are gay.

Its not relevant. It has no bearing on anything and I see no need to discuss it here or anywhere else. People's private business should remain just that. I don't go around telling people what I do behind closed doors and I don't understand when other people feel the need to do so.

I can be the most judgmental cuss you've ever seen, but someone's sexual orientation is not one of the things I would judge on. Its none of my business and I don't need to know about it. I either like you for who you are and what you do, or I don't. Who you are, or are not, attracted to is not a factor in that.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 8, 2014)

Tom said:


> I know people who are gay. I work with people who are gay. I have friends who are gay.
> 
> Its not relevant. It has no bearing on anything and I see no need to discuss it here or anywhere else. People's private business should remain just that. I don't go around telling people what I do behind closed doors and I don't understand when other people feel the need to do so.
> 
> I can be the most judgmental cuss you've ever seen, but someone's sexual orientation is not one of the things I would judge on. Its none of my business and I don't need to know about it. I either like you for who you are and what you do, or I don't. Who you are, or are not, attracted to is not a factor in that.



*shrug* some people just like to chat and I came from a household full of rhetorical argument...everything was friendly it was just that controversial topics are more interesting to debate (my dad was a former debate nerd, we would legitimately have semi formal debates at the dinner table). From that mindset there is always a reason to discuss everything, to better understand both the subject and the opinions surrounding it (just for the simple pursuit of knowledge I guess). In this instance I think the real world and forum application of bringing it up is that your partner is a part of your life in a lot more ways than sex. Obviously sex is private but not all of your relationship is and some people like to talk about things they did and vacations they took or whatever and sometimes there can be some apprehension about that in a context where you don't know your audience.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 8, 2014)

smarch said:


> Classes definitely make things easier, I know exactly what you mean. I mean in the beginning of the class it was really awkward for us even saying anatomical part's names! We watched some interesting videos of people unhappy with their bodies and after a little while it was just too normal and we were all dropping the f-bomb in class here and there and it wasn't weird or inappropriate. (best part was when a girl mentioned she didn't know what a dental dam was, half the class actually didn't, and a kid just casually pulled one out his backpack to pass around!? completely normal day in college lol-immature yet so mature). We spent a lot of time in class discussing how the stuff we were learning is stuff people are embarrassed by and don't talk about, and we kind of made it normal to us.
> And it doesn't just technically make you part of the club, you are  especially with being Bi you'll always be with one or the other (assuming we're dating one at a time!) so there will always be people who say it doesn't count (or goodness forbid "theres no such thing as bi") but it does because you still have interest, and emotionally the right person's a guy (I assume that from you saying you're with him for the foreseeable future that he's "the one"?)



Yeah some times it can be an awkward middle ground to be in from people on both sides who are thoughtless about it but I don't mind, I'll talk to anyone. And yeah I'm pretty stuck on this one.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 8, 2014)

I fit into the (L) section  But I definitely agree with Elohi, we are all humans and I sure hope this thread doesn't turn south. I also urge anyone in or out of the LGBTQ community to not start arguments on this thread. We shouldn't have to defend our sexuality, no more than you should have to defend yours. We're all human, try to remember that before anyone brings negativity here. Also if it does come don't let it bother you or make you upset, arguing is never going to solve anything because at the end of the day you are who you are. People are made up of individual characteristics and we are all different. I don't think the fact that I'm gay and Elohi is straight should be any different than the fact that I have one little leopard tortoise and she has 3


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

ShadowRancher said:


> *shrug* some people just like to chat and I came from a household full of rhetorical argument...everything was friendly it was just that controversial topics are more interesting to debate (my dad was a former debate nerd, we would legitimately have semi formal debates at the dinner table). From that mindset there is always a reason to discuss everything, to better understand both the subject and the opinions surrounding it (just for the simple pursuit of knowledge I guess). In this instance I think the real world and forum application of bringing it up is that your partner is a part of your life in a lot more ways than sex. Obviously sex is private but not all of your relationship is and some people like to talk about things they did and vacations they took or whatever and sometimes there can be some apprehension about that in a context where you don't know your audience.


 I love debating but I can never stand strong on one chosen side because everyone always makes such nice points and insights id never known before. 
and for relationships of any nature I feel like its not all about sex, its about the emotional connection you have with that person, when I talk about vacations and stuff I never make a huge deal of the fact that trips I took were with a girl because it was just life, so i'm never really shy about who I may love because to me its who I am and no different than everyone else going on vacation with someone. Sometimes I wondered if people on forums or instagram even know Im a girl because i'd always post me and my girlfriend did whatever today, I find the more casual I am the less people seem to care.


----------



## smarch (Jul 8, 2014)

EchoTheLeoTort said:


> I fit into the (L) section  But I definitely agree with Elohi, we are all humans and I sure hope this thread doesn't turn south. I also urge anyone in or out of the LGBTQ community to not start arguments on this thread. We shouldn't have to defend our sexuality, no more than you should have to defend yours. We're all human, try to remember that before anyone brings negativity here. Also if it does come don't let it bother you or make you upset, arguing is never going to solve anything because at the end of the day you are who you are. People are made up of individual characteristics and we are all different. I don't think the fact that I'm gay and Elohi is straight should be any different than the fact that I have one little leopard tortoise and she has 3


 its people who argue to defend that end up making people who disagree feel stronger, I mean I honestly don't care if someone says being gay is wrong, as long as they give me reason other than just because (though this is probably not a good approach for people to come here and do.) my response is usually, ok but I think its ok because it feels right to me, and sometimes say how its not hurting me or others around me. 
Its the people who say things like you're dumb because you like (whatever gender preferred here) that's just a flat out personal attack and isn't even acceptable over things like tortoise care. there always has to be reason. I'm glad no ones really been arguing here! I really think we are mature enough to see it and if we don't want to read or be a part of this we don't, because everyone here's been very civil


----------



## Saleama (Jul 8, 2014)

smarch said:


> I love debating but I can never stand strong on one chosen side because everyone always makes such nice points and insights id never known before.
> and for relationships of any nature I feel like its not all about sex, its about the emotional connection you have with that person, when I talk about vacations and stuff I never make a huge deal of the fact that trips I took were with a girl because it was just life, so i'm never really shy about who I may love because to me its who I am and no different than everyone else going on vacation with someone. Sometimes I wondered if people on forums or instagram even know Im a girl because i'd always post me and my girlfriend did whatever today, I find the more casual I am the less people seem to care.


 Well this is off topic chit chat so those who want to debate can and those who don't can go elsewhere. I personally like to debate different issues and do not mind at all as long as the topic is on the appropriate forum page, such as this one. Now, had you posted on a tortoise page and said something like "Hi! This is big gay Alice and I have a sick turtle!" (South Park reference for those who live under a rock) then that topic becomes inappropriate and questionable, lol. Time and place I always say. I also noticed you just recently joined so, welcome aboard! Can't wait to hear about and see pics of your little buddy(ies)!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 8, 2014)

I do see where you're coming from by saying it shouldn't be discussed


Saleama said:


> Well this is off topic chit chat so those who want to debate can and those who don't can go elsewhere. I personally like to debate different issues and do not mind at all as long as the topic is on the appropriate forum page, such as this one. Now, had you posted on a tortoise page and said something like "Hi! This is big gay Alice and I have a sick turtle!" (South Park reference for those who live under a rock) then that topic becomes inappropriate and questionable, lol. Time and place I always say. I also noticed you just recently joined so, welcome aboard! Can't wait to hear about and see pics of your little buddy(ies)!




I've been a member for at least a year x) What happened was I got a leopard tortoise from a larger company and not a breeder on the forums, they didn't give good care straight from the egg so he was dehydrated and that damaged his organs. When i got him he seemed fine and healthy, he always ate and drank and was active, but he never grew in all the time i had him. I followed Tom's care so he was getting good care, but his shell started going soft and he past away. After wards I was going to get another one but decided against it at the time and I wound up with a lizard, (argentine tegu) and so I drifted from the forum because I no longer owned a tortoise. My birthday is on the 28th and my girlfriend currently lives in a different state, she's flying down for half of july and so we were thinking of birthday gifts for each other because hers is the 12th, and she knew i loved reptiles and she talked me into a tortoise. I picked one out from a forum member thats a leopard tortoise hybrid between babcocki and pardalis. He doesn't come home until the 18th this month so I won't get him until next friday but I'm happy that i'm back in the tortoise world so i came back to the forums. I'm sure they deactivated my account, or something of the sort so it probably says i'm new again  I have a few pics of the tortoise so far.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't like labels, they usually tend to make one group feel superior to another. I am gonna like/dislike someone based on who they are, not based on whose genitals they like, or color of their skin.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 9, 2014)

I so like the opinions that have been expressed that I like people for who they are and a persons sexual orientation is not of my business.

My brother is gay. He came out years ago after my dad died. He has been with the same partner for 17 years now. After marrying a woman when he was young. It lasted less than a year.

Eight weeks ago my nephew killed himself. He was also gay. While I'm sure his sexual orientation in some way was a struggle for him, it was not the only or even main reason for his suicide. It was one factor of many. While he was here with us, he told us he doesn't believe in making a big deal of it. He said straight people don't walk around "wearing a sign" so why should he? He was a private person in general and just didn't believe in it. I miss him. My heart is broken to say the least. But that's a whole different topic.


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 9, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I look forward to the day when there is no separate community of LGBTQ. I hope one day that we don't need gay pride or LGBTQ allies. I hope for universal acceptance. Human beings are complex and diverse creatures and I look forward to the day that all of the things that make us all different are the very things we appreciate and accept about our species. I have called myself an ally but I wish I lived in a time when there was no need for an ally of this nature, but I don't, so I stand with the LGBTQ community as an ally.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)




I am gay, I don't mind sharing that. It's just a part of who I am.

Elohi says it all, beautifully said, and I agree.
1 Love.


Joey


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe it is wrong under all circumstances, it just ruins the infrastructure of everyone's religion, life, and earth… it ruins society and to that's a fact. No one is "born" that way; it is a choice! If people just tried to stop it, it would have stopped a long time ago! I also think it shouldn't be on this forum (children can be on this forum now, reading this)... I think I've made my point now.... You cannot stop people and their wrong ways; you only give advice...


----------



## Elohi (Jul 9, 2014)

-facepalm-


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 9, 2014)

It will always be wrong in my opinion because my religion (islam) has clearly banned all of its forms… I haven't eaten or drunk anything since 15 hrs now (I'm fasting)… I have just came to say it's wrong… it's also ILLEGAL in the UAE (having relationships while not being married is also illegal) we all have our own religions and I have just replied to change the wrong... I'm out of this thread...


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 9, 2014)

No matter gay straight or bi, lesbian transgender life, I'm on the right track baby I was born this way


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 9, 2014)

Shakudo said:


> Lots of love and strength for you.
> I pity the ignorant, we know better.


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2014)

I have moved some of the posts in this thread to the "to be deleted" file. This thread wasn't started as a debate or as a "do you believe homosexuality is wrong/right" thread. The OP was merely trying to find out if there were any other folks with a shared experience on the forum. I warned you at the very beginning that this type of posting wouldn't be allowed. If any of you think there are other posts that need to be deleted let me know.

And now I'm closing the thread. If anyone wants to respond to the OP, you have the option of starting a private conversation.


----------

